# Recommendations for a concrete job....



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

I wanted to ask the forum members who would you recommend for me to hire to pour a slab in my backyard....It's a simple job, but I like to hear who does the best work out there and who hasa good reputation....

Thanks.

Of course, if they also like to fish, we can tradea guided trip and some fishing for some concrete.....


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

When I ran my crews, I always used Najera Concrete.. Alex and his Brother Cowboy always did a great job..


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Myrick and Sons Foundations 393-4103 (Willie Myrick). Willie is a great guy and they do a wonderful job.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

My dad uses Willie on most of his houses. He does do good work.



Are you doing a patio or a slab for a shed? I have done a lot of things like that from driveways, car ports, and shops. I'd be interested in working something out for a trip. Give me a call whenever.



Matt


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank guys.. I gave them a call and they gave me a quote...not sure what to do yet.....

It's a simple job.. concrete slab in the backyard.. little bit of shrub removal.. l will call about thetrading for fishing trips....


----------

